# Doggy/Kitty Door



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a doggie door that leads to my outside screened in porch, my cats have been using it for years. Timmy on the other hand will have nothing to do with it. My cats caught on right away, just showed them what was on the other side and they went right to it. I'm not pushing to teach Timmy to use the door since he's not allowed out there by himself anyway, but I was wondering how those of you with the doors taught your pups how to use them. I guess he doesn't really have anything to win by using the door like going out to go potty or run around outside so there's no motivation, just an outside kind of room. I guess if/when he wants to go out there he'll figure out how to use it.


----------

